# Fly fishing for Steele head



## jbcunnin (Jun 23, 2011)

Do any of you guys fly fish for steal head if so what flys do you use??


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

A lot depends on conditions. In the Fall I love swinging big streamers, the hits are explosive. When the water starts getting cold I slow things down and dead drift small nymph's and egg patterns. Actually just about any wet fly down to size 16 you use in Va. for trout will catch steelhead. There is one thing more important than pattern and that is presentation, presentation is everything. If you can successfully catch Va. trout you'll do ok on Steel, think of them as trout on steroids. 

You're going to probably need to get a heavier flyrod for these fish. Here on the North Coast streams a 10 ft 7wgt flyrod is the most commonly used rig for steel. These fish fight extremely hard and you need a bit heavier rod to bring them to hand.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I use olive beaded woolly buggers 99% of the time. others are prince nymph and hares ear. also egg patterns are popular.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

stone flies are popular too. Also use sucker spawn, which is a tied fly to look like a small clutch of sucker spawn. If you google steelhead flies you will see a wide range of flies that are used. In the spring, prince nymphs, stone flies, woolie buggers, and egg patterns work good. If you have some good current in the streams, streamers work well too. They will smash a streamer. Run a double rig like you would when nymphing for trout. As mentioned before, they have the same tendicies as trout, they are in the same family as rainbow trout. ton of fun on a flyrod. I use an 8wt 8'6" to have enough rod to nymph with and throw streamers. Good luck if you go.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

anything that looks like an egg. blood dot globug sucker spawn beads whatever, focusing on getting your presentation down to the fish in deeper holes and having a good presentation is huge. I did better with the flea rod when I drastically lowered the selection of flies to 2 types of egg patterns 2 types of nymphs and 2 main streamer patterns and focused on presenting them. have a purpose when going to tactics like tandem rigs. ie fishing one pattern right in the mud and the other slightly off the bottom or some sort of "predator rig" with an egg pattern and a baitfish pattern (bugger) behind it "coming after the egg". I'd advise not to get caught up in the my D loop is better than your D loop school of fly fishing where casting is everything. Casting and mending can be key to success but there's more than one way to skin a cat. Get your presentation out there, down near the bottom, and as drag free as possible and you'll connect.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

How far apart do you space your flies on tandem rigs in clear vs stained water?

And I like the idea of 2 flies of each type and paying more attention to the art of presenting them. My recommendations would be

Nymphs: stone fly(ideally senyo wiggle stone) and prince nymphs

Streamers: buggers and zonkers (olive, white and black)

Eggs: Sucker spawn (any variation of it really) and trout beads.

Those are probably the most commonly used other than the beads, because they all are solid performers. Dont get caught up in the materialism of all the different types of flies out there. Get the presentation down and youll cstch fish.

I use a 7/8 wt redington delta reel and a 9"0 sage vxp. Would prefer a rod closer to 11 ft for the amount of nymphing I do, but not necessary. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

I generally keep them at least 18 inches apart in any water, but if it's stained to the point where my goal is throwing something the fish can see I would prefer swinging a larger profile streamer to dead drifting even in colder water (just try to get that swing as deep and slow as i can generally). For the sake of honesty I'll add that I started using a pin this year. same concept when im fishing flies under the float, but still love the tug on a swung fly in high flows. I love the 10'6" 7wt i throw and the 13'6" pin rod is even more luxurious.


----------



## gildor (Oct 12, 2008)

Articulated fly patterns work great, such as an Intruder. Hooked into my first one on a black and blue Scott Howell Signature intruder. The take was unbelievable.


----------

